# Lowrance Elite-7 Ti vs Simrad GO7



## Chris Beutel

I have been looking to purchase a GPS Fish Finder for my skiff that I can run a FMT N FL chip in. For the price point I would like to spend I've narrowed it down to the Elite-& Ti and Simrad GO7. I have only limited experience using fish finders and for the type of fishing I do, I am not overly concerned about the fish finding feature but more interested in the tracking and GPS functions. Any feedback about ease of use and the goods and bads of each would be appreciated. Thanks.

One more questions, Is it worth going to the 7 over the 5? My thought is yes.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Following.


----------



## tjtfishon

At least on the Elite, the 7 has significantly more features than the 5. The manual is for both, but it seems like every page has something about "excluding Elite 5Ti" or "only on 7" models" or something like that.

As for the units, I believe the tracking and GPS functions will be similar, but with the Elite you have the touch screen and the button controls. I've heard the screen can be glitchy when wet or with wet fingers on the GO and since you have no buttons, you are stuck with that as the only way to input, zoom, etc.

I have the Elite 7 and I like it a lot. I don't have any personal time on the GO7


----------



## Chris Beutel

I actually spoke to the Simrad Lowrance rep last Thursday at West Marine. He ran me through both units. According to him they both run the exact same processing hardware. He had a bottle of water that he sprayed on the GO and his fingers and was able to manipulate the screens pretty well. The GO7 does not have Bluetooth but the Elite 7 does. The GO7 will be 150 off at West Marine on the 28th. I'm still on the fence but I am leaning towards the GO7 with the sale price.


----------



## Mike C

Go-7 is $499 at west marine with the total scan transducer right now


----------



## KCTim

The same Navionics Rep you spoke with helped me with some issues I was having with my GO9, he is extremely knowledgeable and helpful. He is at the JAX main WM store every Thursday 10-4 and is definitely worth the time to go by and speak with him if you have questions on the SIMRAD or Lowrance units.


----------



## Egrets Landing

There is zero functional advantage to any GO unit vs. a Elite Ti for any skiff. If you experience the intermittent response issue at speed which can occur in wet conditions you will surely regret not having a button to push. A demo in an AC retail store isnt always the best test for this. Its also harder to enter data and use the unit bouncing around at speed. Its hard enough to touch the screen in the right place with a 12" unit in some chop let alone trying it on a 7". Also, data overlay is inferior on the Simrad as the instrument bar is required which takes up a portion of the screen making the remaining screen less than 7". Get the Elite Ti and avoid that issue. A 9" is the min. screen size recommended for FMT.


----------



## DBStoots

Chris Beutel said:


> I actually spoke to the Simrad Lowrance rep last Thursday at West Marine. He ran me through both units. According to him they both run the exact same processing hardware. He had a bottle of water that he sprayed on the GO and his fingers and was able to manipulate the screens pretty well. The GO7 does not have Bluetooth but the Elite 7 does. The GO7 will be 150 off at West Marine on the 28th. I'm still on the fence but I am leaning towards the GO7 with the sale price.


Hey Chris, do you have contact info for the Simrad rep you met? If so, could PM the info to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Beutel

DBStoots said:


> Hey Chris, do you have contact info for the Simrad rep you met? If so, could PM the info to me? Thanks in advance.


I don't have his information but I was there today. He was a conference this week but the guys at the desk said he will be there next Thursday from 11-4. I guess Thursday is his regular schedule at the West Marine at the Town Center in Jacksonville unless there is an event like today.


----------



## KCTim

DB, I have his business card if you want me to PM you the information.


----------



## DBStoots

TimR said:


> DB, I have his business card if you want me to PM you the information.


 Yes, please. Thanks so much!


----------



## KCTim

PM sent


----------



## DBStoots

TimR said:


> PM sent


Thanks Tim.


----------



## DBStoots

Spoke to him yesterday evening and he was very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## permitchaser

DBStoots said:


> Yes, please. Thanks so much!


Me to please


----------



## KCTim

PM Sent


----------

